# Soil Association Organic Fortnight



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Soil Association Organic Fortnight

The SAOF runs from 06-21 September

Post here if you see anything coffee related...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am off to a Farmers Market this weekend and will be seeing if the FairTrade crowd are out in force.

There has been a FairTrade Stand at the last 3 Farmers Markets we have attended, pushing FairTrade instant coffee and tea.

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------

